# Numbers 19, 20 & 21 :D - welcome home!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had decided to pick up two boys this weekend from my local pet shop. They are all fully grown and have lived at the shop for their whole life. There is approx 8 there - no boy wants them because they are hooded rats and therefore 'boring' in everyones eyes.

Monday, I reserved two of them. One of them is a total squish-rat - he curls up straight away and starts bruxing. The other was a little live-wire who proceeded to grab my finger in his teeth and try to pull me into the cage! For character alone, I decided to bring him home.

Today I went to collect them, and by complete accident picked up the wrong one. I pulled him out of the tank (he looked petrified bless him) and sat on me and after a couple of minutes started purring (vibrating). I was talking to him about coming home - without realising that the original second I had chosen was sitting at the front of the tank! I popped my hand in to say goodbye to all of them - and the teeth came out again and he started dragging me to the igloo. The pet shop girl fell into hysterics at this point lol. I realised my mistake and I couldn't let the guy in my arms down - so I bought all three home.

Which of course means that the frankencage I've made is now too small! So I have to sort that out at some time this weekend.

But; the boys already have their names;

Number one (the squish rat) - Russell
Number two (the nipper) - James
Number three (the scaredy cat) - Louis

Pics will come when they settle down a little bit - they've only been home half an hour and are currently exploring a Kleenex box!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They sound adorable, I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quick pics - I took maybe 50 - and these are the best. They just will not sit still!!!










Russell










James










Louis

Cute big fat squishy boys


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

What cuties!
I love Louis' huge solid black markings down his back and James has got such a lovely face. Is that a small white mark on Russel's head...so cute!

How's Ivan getting on by the way? Don't think you've mentioned him since you brought him home


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know; I thought exactly the same things about all three when I bought them home! LOL. Great minds think alike 

Ivan - poor guy's ears aren't doing much better. He's seen the vet twice now and they are baytrilling him up to the eyeballs right now. He's a lovely guy though, he's made solid friends with Andy (my 2 year old singleton) and thanks to him, I've managed to put Mattie, Taz, Ivan and Andy in the same cage!! Soon the new boys will be added (I hope) and after Ray's neuter we'll see if he can rejoin them too.

His ears still bleed though; not as often but when they bleed, they really bleed for a good 5 minutes.

This is tonight










But - even with all this going on; he's a very happy chappy.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Ohhh Im so excited for you...And you got all three  Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Just think it as you saved three more lives instead of two!

Poor Ivan .. (thought I'd mention that )


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well all three are proving themselves to be very badly behaved. They've had their first encounter with Taz, Mattie, Ivan and Andy (yes, even Andy) and they all seem to get on well. The only wobble was between Taz and Russell - but they were next to the girls cage, so I'm sure the girls goaded them into it 

More pics coming soon!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

What exactly is wrong with his ears?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

nepenthes said:


> What exactly is wrong with his ears?


Sever ear infection that has gone on for god knows how long. I only picked him up 2 weeks ago - and he came in this state


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor Ivan, how awful! Hope he gets better soon.

I don't know why so many people find hooded rats boring. That's what I wanted for my first two, and for the babies I need to give up for adoption, I found the hooded rats got placed first. Maybe they're not as common up north as in other parts of the world.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Luna, my new baby rat is hooded black and I think the markings are adorable. It's the only kind they sell in the pet store here. It looks like she is wearing a white fur coat, so soft.


----------

